# Black dragon



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

texas_tuffy was a kind man and gave me this john holmes size black dragon, ive been putting off smoking for a special occasion, but today i sad screw it, no better time than the present!! Very nice smoke, thx again bro!!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

nice smoke, did that big ol crack get in the way?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

wasnt to bad little dab of super glue and evrything was honky dory


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Cool, is that like a rare Gurkha or some thing?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice ash!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

no, its one of ther new lines that came out last month


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh I see pretty sweet.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I got one of those puppies sitting in my humidor and I plan to fire it up soon. Maybe tonight!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I am going to have to try that one. Im not a huge Gurkha fan but I will try em!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it Joe.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome smoke Joe - thanks for sharing!

CD


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bully Man,you love those Gurkas don't you--Nice!


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

I haven't seen these for sale on cigar.com or CI. Where are you guys picking them up?


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I picked up a couple of these from the local B&M. Haven't smoke one yet though.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

I thought those cigars were over a grand each?

In 1989, Kaizad Hansotia purchased the century-old Gurkha luxury cigar brand, rescuing it from obscurity. Says the CEO of Miami-based Beach Cigar Group, “I set out to establish Gurkha as the world’s first superpremium cigar at $15, though it was during the doldrums pre-dating the cigar boom.

“In 1996, our ‘HMR’ (His Majesty’s Reserve) became the world’s most expensive production cigar. The 7-1/2" x 52 cigars are flavored by the infusion of the vapors of exquisite $1,200-a-bottle Louis XIII French cognac. Now at $15,000 a box of 20 cigars its limited annual production of only 30 boxes is snapped up by heads of state, CEOs of Fortune 500 companies, Hollywood’s elite, and discriminating cigar aficionados. ”

Now, Hansotia has trumped the HMR, rocking the world of cigars and opulent living with his most ambitious offering yet. Featured in the latest issue of The Robb Report, the American magazine of ultra-extravagance, Hansotia has introduced Black Dragon Edicion Especial, priced astronomically at $115,000 per box of 100 cigars. As if this price were not exclusive enough, Hansotia is only offering 5 boxes, and only as part of The Robb Report’s annual “Ultimate Gift Guide,” with no additional production planned.

Its quality and unique presentation are equal to its romance. Black Dragon is hand-crafted by the Gurkha factory in Honduras, using African Cameroon, Dominican, and Connecticut tobaccos. They are extra-aged for 12-15 years, to create a smoothness and sophistication, rare in even superpremium cigars. The richly powerful flavor of these 7-1/2" x 52 dark maduro cigars includes subtle and exquisite spicy notes. Gurkha cigars are noted for their imaginative presentations, and Black Dragon is no different. According to Hansotia, the stunning presentation box is hand-crafted in India from intricately carved camel bone, which takes on a distressed patina with its 80-year age. Solid brass furniture is the final touch of elegance.


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

I could tell just by the thumbnail, that's Joe! Cool!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

The kind folks at Gurkha decided to make a Black Dragon for the masses. Marketing...go figure.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the statue in the background


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

was the taste as awesome as the name?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> I thought those cigars were over a grand each?
> 
> In 1989, Kaizad Hansotia purchased the century-old Gurkha luxury cigar brand, rescuing it from obscurity. Says the CEO of Miami-based Beach Cigar Group, "I set out to establish Gurkha as the world's first superpremium cigar at $15, though it was during the doldrums pre-dating the cigar boom.
> 
> ...


This whole write up is complete BS if you ask me....I never met a Gurkha I truly liked. No offense Bully...King Gurkha..  But its just a bunch of hype and Hansotia allowing CI to produce so many inferior Gurkha brands is just killing the entire brand as far as I'm concerned and turning people off.


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know. I really like the Centurian and the Symphony. Plus you can get them for a good deal on cbid most of the time.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> This whole write up is complete BS if you ask me....I never met a Gurkha I truly liked. No offense Bully...King Gurkha..  But its just a bunch of hype and Hansotia allowing CI to produce so many inferior Gurkha brands is just killing the entire brand as far as I'm concerned and turning people off.


no offence taken bro,ya gotta know what your looken for when it comes to gurkhas especially when getting them from cbid, I know where your commen from though, i didnt like the padron 26 or 64 I think its over hyped but people will call me crazy for sayen that, we all have our likes and dislikes, its all good my brotha...:biggrin:


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

this was just bully's attempt to *remasculate* himself after that CAO Flavours incident.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

anybody who says the word fanny pack has to be *effeminate*..


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

madmartigan1340 said:


> I don't know. I really like the Centurian and the Symphony. Plus you can get them for a good deal on cbid most of the time.


My buddy got a 5er of Centurions from CI when he use to deal w/ them and we 
smoked one each and said never again. They were like rolled up cardboard set ablaze. It totally screwed his whole perception of Gurkha. He won't even smoke their cigars now.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I got some of those Black Dragons on backorder.
How were they flavorwise? What did they compare to?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

was not impressed to much with the flavors, didnt really have much of a comparison to the ones i do like, like golds,genghis kahn,shaggys or ancient warriors.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> was not impressed to much with the flavors, didnt really have much of a comparison to the ones i do like, like golds,genghis kahn,shaggys or ancient warriors.


Well shit maybe I'll take them off of backorder.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

get atleast one and compare it to the others you have you might like the flavor of it more than i did.


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> My buddy got a 5er of Centurions from CI when he use to deal w/ them and we
> smoked one each and said never again. They were like rolled up cardboard set ablaze. It totally screwed his whole perception of Gurkha. He won't even smoke their cigars now.


Even after letting them sit for awhile? I've had 5 or so and enjoyed all of them but 1, which had bad burn.


----------

